# Happy B-Day Holly(american_pit13)



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I just had a litter of rare colored pups. I saved 3 just for you!

Here's a black rednose









A purple merle









and a sepia merle.lol









Oh and here's a pic of my new girl
Zenmerlith


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hhahahhahahahahhaa love it

happy b-day holly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh I want the purple Merle!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you Aimee!! They are Purple Ribbon right??? lol hehehe.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes, they are UKC Purple ribbon bred. They even come from your lines! lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

happy B-DAY


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday again.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

PBN said:


> Happy Birthday again.


lmfao .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

PBN said:


> Happy Birthday again.


:rofl::rofl: LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

PBN said:


> Happy Birthday again.


LOL. He almost looks like superman.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

happy birthday holly!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

i just about puked in my mouth!!!



happy BIRTHDAY!!!!

and no more dude pics!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Have a super b-day!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy birthday, Holly! Hope it was good for you.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Happy B-day!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Holly, I hope you had a great day, the pack sends kisses


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!:woof:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Bday Holly I seen it on Facebook last week but didnt' log in this weekend!!! Hope you had a good one!


----------

